# I'm never taking this tiara off!



## tolisamarie (Jan 22, 2018)

Love the winter sports items - I changed out of the skating outfit today, but I'm never taking off the tiara!

It _almost_ makes up for the butterflies...ALMOST!


----------



## Snow (Jan 22, 2018)

Isn't it great? And it looks so good with a bun or ponytail!!


----------



## ESkill (Jan 22, 2018)

I haven't made the tiara yet, I wanted to make the ice skating rink first. It's so pretty though I'll probably keep it on forever haha. Now I have a calm event to focus on to bring my stress level back down haha.


----------



## Snow (Jan 22, 2018)

ESkill said:


> I haven't made the tiara yet, I wanted to make the ice skating rink first. It's so pretty though I'll probably keep it on forever haha. Now I have a calm event to focus on to bring my stress level back down haha.



All the clothing gives you back all or most of what you spent! So it costs very little to do the whole set, I finished this afternoon. Now I'm working on the rink, which I think I will craft tonight!


----------



## Ezamoosh (Jan 23, 2018)

You and me both!


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 23, 2018)

I am also a huge fan of the tiara! Yay for pretty sparkly things!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 23, 2018)

I know, right?  I love the tiara so much!  I used leaf tickets to make it because if I didn't get around to earning snowflakes I at least needed to have that.  It's so pretty!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 23, 2018)

I feel the same way, except for the hat with the little goggles. The winter items look so cute together.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 23, 2018)

Ezamoosh said:


> You and me both!



LOL! Love it!


----------

